# Ultreo Ultrasound Toothbrush



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I've used the Sonicare toothbrush for years and have been very happy with it, but lately it's been bothering my gums a little in a couple of places. I decided to get this new one which was developed by the same people that developed the Sonicare. It uses both ultrasound and sonic action. It's gentler on my gums and also doesn't splatter like the Sonicare does. My hygenist recommended it, although she likes the Sonicare better and my dentist prefers this one. I like it and thought I would share with you.

Amazon.com: Ultreo Ultrasound Toothbrush: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It's funny you mentioned this-I was just thinking about getting one. I took my daughter to a dentist appointment a few days ago and we were talking about them. I did get a water pik-you know how kids don't floss well.
Thanks for the recommendation!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH loves the Sonicare but I can't use it, my teeth are sensitive and it makes it worse. I use a regular Ultra-soft toothbrush. I'm going to send him the link to this though.


----------

